# File associations in WMP 11



## janlafata (Mar 29, 2005)

Can anyone tell me where to find the file associations in WMP 11? I looked all through the options because I don't want to make WMP the default for sound files, just video. When I initially started it up I was presented with those options but they were greyed out and I m couldn't uncheck the sound files. Now I can't find a place to change them.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

janlafata said:


> Can anyone tell me where to find the file associations in WMP 11? I looked all through the options because I don't want to make WMP the default for sound files, just video. When I initially started it up I was presented with those options but they were greyed out and I m couldn't uncheck the sound files. Now I can't find a place to change them.


Hello if you open WMP11 and choose tools you have the option to choose what file types you want associated


----------



## bullinchinashop (Nov 25, 2006)

Click on one of the tabs at the top (Now Playing, etc) and at the bottom of the drop down menu it says "More Options". Click on the "more Options" and you'll get a dialog box with a lot of choices. Look for a tab tha says "File Types". This tab will let you dictate what files are associated with WMP.


----------



## Mulvaney (Jul 15, 2007)

It doesn't look like you can do that in Vista WMP 11

But you can do it through:

Control Panel
Default Programs
Set your default programs
Windows Media Player
Set this program as default (or choose defaults for this program for specific filetypes rather than all filetypes supported by WMP)


----------

